# Humidity control



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

I keep a 30â€™ trailer on coast. What is the best way to keep the humidity down and keep the mildew out. Is there a dehumidifier that you can use. I really don't want to keep the A/C running all the time.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Dri-Z-Air. 
During the summer we put one of these in each room. It's amazing how much moisture they collect. We were having a problem with condensation dripping from the A/C units inside the rig. These took care of the problem. I bought a cheap hydrometer and watched the humidity drop from 80% down to 35-40% in a day.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/dri-z-air/4735


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought a small dehunidifier and love it. I set humidity control to 45 percent and works great. I put mine on kitchen counter and it drains the water down the sink to grey water tank. I tried the pan, but it filled up with 2 gallons of water the first day. Now it is maintenance free as I just leave grey water drain open to ground while in storage at home. Trailer is humidity free andno worry about replacing those other containers every few months.


----------

